# white spots need help!!!



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hallo

two days befor, i ve looked to my P?s and see some white spots on one of them.
it looks like an fire blister(brandblase)
today, two maybe three of them have this spots too.
i ve never seen before such spots - in my tank are two chilids(barsche) and some welse(sorry) 
has anybody an idea what it could be.

thx buette


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

the pics are not so good sorry but its only a webcam


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm having an issue with my guys too... I posted up the pics 2 days ago, but nobody has gotten back to me. It hasn't gotten any worse, but still no better...

here is a pic of my fish... is it simular to your problem??


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

if i had to guess i would say its some kind of fungus.... adding salt might be a good idea


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah maybe ass some salt and melafix and do water changes, check all your levels


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah maybe ass some salt and melafix and do water changes, check all your levels


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello

yes i think its the same
put in some salt and esha 2000 in my tank

thx to all


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello again
the white spots are gone, its much smaller now.
i thing it was a fungus 
pics are coming soon
thx buette


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

buette said:


> hello again
> the white spots are gone, its much smaller now.
> i thing it was a fungus
> pics are coming soon
> thx buette


 good


----------

